# Anyone free in the "Midlands" Wednesday 20th May????



## Smiffy (May 10, 2009)

Quite a few of us (40) are playing at Whittington Heath Golf Club on Thursday 21st (still a few places available if you fancy it) but as I am travelling quite a long way I have arranged to play at a great looking course called "Beau Desert" on the Wednesday afternoon (tee is booked around 3.00pm). If anybody fancies joining myself, Vig and Eejit for a game, they would be more than welcome.
Rob


----------



## RGDave (May 10, 2009)

Beau Desert Wed 20th......ooohhh, sounds good.

Haven't been there in years.....used to LOVE it.....

Now, how to get out of my 9.30 meeting, and my 1.30 appointment, and my 6.00 with the nipper......


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2009)

Now, how to get out of my 9.30 meeting, and my 1.30 appointment, and my 6.00 with the nipper......
		
Click to expand...

You could if you really wanted to


----------



## KeefG (May 11, 2009)

If anybody fancies joining myself, Vig and Eejit for a game
		
Click to expand...

Vig is the GM forum golf whore!!


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2009)

If anybody fancies joining myself, Vig and Eejit for a game
		
Click to expand...

Vig is the GM forum golf whore!! 

Click to expand...

What time?


----------



## vig (May 11, 2009)

Most things I will do for a small price  

Smiffy, i've sent Tony a PM but probably won't find out until he gets back from his hols later this week


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2009)

Doh. just read again, 3pm 

I'm interested and possibly Jan  too


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2009)

Doh. just read again, 3pm 

I'm interested and possibly Jan  too 

Click to expand...

If you are serious Bob we could phone and possibly book another tee time???


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2009)

Doh. just read again, 3pm 

I'm interested and possibly Jan  too 

Click to expand...

If you are serious Bob we could phone and possibly book another tee time???
		
Click to expand...

Let me check what Jans doing first and I'll let you know.
Are you playing 18? getting old here you know


----------



## KeefG (May 11, 2009)

Get yourself one of these Robert.....take the basket off and you should be able to strap your bag to the handlebars:


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2009)

Are you playing 18? getting old here you know  

Click to expand...

Only the 18 Bob.
Playing 27 at Whittington Heath the following day, 36 around Beau Desert would see me having a Connory mate


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2009)

Get yourself one of these Robert.....take the basket off and you should be able to strap your bag to the handlebars:






Click to expand...

Thank you Keith. 
I could go straight from Tescos to the first tee  
(images of frozen pees and carrots littering the fairways as I speed off into the trees


----------



## KeefG (May 11, 2009)

No.....wait.....I've found the perfect little beast, hows about this then:

it wont display the photo - click this instead


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2009)

Are you playing 18? getting old here you know  

Click to expand...

Only the 18 Bob.
Playing 27 at Whittington Heath the following day, 36 around Beau Desert would see me having a Connory mate
		
Click to expand...

No, I meant 18 or 9. 
I havent played 36 holes this year lol


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2009)

I havent played 36 holes this year lol
		
Click to expand...

I have.
Wished I hadn't.
Looked like C3PO walking up the last hole


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2009)

I havent played 36 holes this year lol
		
Click to expand...

I have.
Wished I hadn't.
Looked like C3PO walking up the last hole
		
Click to expand...


----------



## vig (May 11, 2009)

I havent played 36 holes this year lol
		
Click to expand...

I have.
Wished I hadn't.
Looked like C3PO walking up the last hole
		
Click to expand...







Click to expand...

Is that you Bob?
You're wearing Cuban's aren't you?  

BTW the baby pic in the other thread, you really haven't changed much.

My baby pics look nothing like me.  Must have been that pink dress.


----------



## Herbie (May 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot


----------



## teegirl (May 12, 2009)

Thanks smiffy, "Jan too" would love to play. Left the arrangements to Bob,as I was busy playing golf, again!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2009)

So has he booked it up Jan, or does he need me to phone the club and book another tee time???
Rob


----------



## teegirl (May 12, 2009)

i'll speak to him now, and brb.


----------



## bobmac (May 12, 2009)

If you could book another tee time that will be great ta
How many are playing now? How many you know whats do I need to bring


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2009)

If you could book another tee time that will be great ta
How many are playing now? How many you know whats do I need to bring    

Click to expand...

You bring your "you know whats" and I'll stuff 'em up your jacksie!!
I think we have five now Bob, if TonyN can make it along (he's on holiday at the moment but is coming down with Vig for the main event the following day) it will be two nice threeballs. But we still have some spaces left if anyone else would like to join us.


----------



## bobmac (May 13, 2009)

You bring your "you know whats" and I'll stuff 'em up your jacksie!!
		
Click to expand...

I havent heard that for years    
Do you have any Scottish in you?


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2009)

I havent heard that for years    
Do you have any Scottish in you?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so Bob.
I'm not ginger, and I bloody hate shortbread


----------



## vig (May 13, 2009)

Do you have any Scottish in you?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet!!


----------



## TonyN (May 15, 2009)

I am in! Have sent VIG a PM he will fill me in later with the full details, hes the organised one, I just turn up and play....badly 

Have replied on another thread for this but not sure which one your all following so thought I would reply in here too.


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2009)

If you could book another tee time that will be great ta
How many are playing now?
		
Click to expand...

I've just phoned Beau up to book another tee time and I understand some "pro" called Bob McArthur has already sneaked in and booked 3.10 for himself and the lady captain.
  

Looks like we've got six now mate as TonyN is coming along.
You and Jan, myself, Eejit, Vig & TonyN.
Anyone else???


----------

